# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر وكل جسمك بالاعشاب الطبيعية فقط

## الحلم الجميل

مجموعة العروس او النفاس تبييض المنطقة الحساسة والقضاء على اى سواد او اسمرار بالجسم

لكل بنت او سيدة او عروس انسى اى ضيق بسبب هالسواد واسمرار الجلد 
هالمجموعة تفتيح و تبييض المنطقة الحساسة وازالة اى اسمرار للجلد اواى سواد او كلف بالجسم اوالبقع والتصبغات لو موجودة

وتبييض الجلد وتفتيحه بالتدريج طبيعيا الكريم طبيعى تماما خلاصة زيوت طبيعية واعشاب

يعنى يصلح لاى منطقة غامقة بالجسم 

المنطقة الحساسة والبطن او الظهر او الصدر او الرقبة وبين الفخدين وتحت الابط والاكواع والركب ولاى منطقة بجسمك

او مكان غامق او به كلف او اسمرار بجبمك

وارجعى عروس مرة ثانية بالتجارب

للطلب او الاستفسار

جوالى واتس اب 00201125859014+

والتوصيل الان مجانا لين البيت مع مندوب



وداعا لاى لاسمرار او بقع بالجسم وتمتعى بجسم ابيض خالى من البقع او اى كلف او سواد


مع مجموعة كريم تبييض الجسم الطبيعية مع الحلم الجميل وتدللى


وارجعى عروس مرة ثانية

والان التوصيل مجانا للبيت مع المندوب لاى منطقة بالامارات

وكمان توصيل لجميع الدول العربية والاجنبية

مثل ما عودتكم جميع المنتجات طبيعية خلاصة زيوت واعشاب طبيعية


وطبعا مرخصة من وزارة الصحة يعنى مضمونة وامان تماما


ودى بعض من اراء الزبونات ما شاء الله




> كيفك الغالية
> والله كل كريماتك رووووووووووووووووعه كلها ما شاءالله تهبل 
> كريم الجسم روعة فتح عندى الرقبة والصدر ما شاء الله نتيجة رهيبة وخف السواد 
> خلصت العلب وابى اطلب منك ثانية بس باقى شى بسيط اباه يفتح 
> الله يسعدك ويجزيك خير والله ادعى لك من قلبى





> السلام عليكم كيفك
> قسم بالله منتجاتج كلمة روعة شويه بحقها
> انا مستمرة عليهم الله يسعدك 
> وبس برجع بطلب منك مرة ثانية من باقى لكريمات





> اسال الله ان يسعدك ويوفقك اختى
> الله يوفقك دنيا واخره
> الكريم ال جاء حق تفتيح الجسم والمنطقة الحساسة مرره رهيب
> سنين ما خليت طبيب جلدية الا رحت وما فادونى بشىء 
> الا كريماتك شالت لى السواد ولاسمرار والبقع من جسمى الله يسعدك وطبعا برجع اطلب طلبية كبيرة





> الله يسعدج عن جد منتجاتج روعة 
> الله يوفقج والله اول مرة ارتاح لكريمات واستمر














> ام عبدالعزيز
> 
> شحالج اختى
> 
> الصراحة كريمات تبييض الجسم عجبتنى كتير
> 
> والحمد لله جسمى صار ما فى بقع ولا اى اثار مشكورة اختى واكيد لنا تعامل مرة ثانية





> عروس العين
> 
> مثل ما وعدتج اختى بخبرج رايى بالمنتج
> انا تركت المجموعة من شهرين ونصف وما شاء الله البقع ما رجع مثل قبل ولا السواد
> 
> عن جد روعة كريماتج وانصح الاخوات فيه
> 
> الله يرزقج اختى ويسعدج





> نورا
> 
> هلا اختى انا استفدت من المجموعة حق التبييض والله لكريمات تبعك افضل من منتجات كتير غالية كنت ادفع فيها وما الاقى اى نتيجة مو مثل منتجاتج اسعارها كتير حلوة وكمان نتيجه ولا احلى
> 
> الحين الكريمات شالت لى الاسمرار والكلف ايضا وجسمى صار افتح
> 
> والهدية حق تفتيح الويه رووعه
> 
> ببعت رقمج لاهلى وبسويلك دعاية


ودة راى زبونة جربت معظم منتجاتى




> ام زايد
> 
> والله مو جديد عليكى المنتجات الحلوة هيك خخخخخخخخخ
> مثل كل طلبية الاقى المنتج الجديد احلى من ال قبل عن جد يالحلم الجميل
> 
> مصداقيتك فى التعامل ززوقك والله احلى شى
> 
> ومنتجات طبيعية ماشاء الله
> 
> ...


المجموعة طبيعية يا بنات خلاصة زيوت طبيعية تعمل على تفتيح الجلد وطبعا بالتدريج مو فجاة

وبعد حوالى عشر ايام من الاستخدام

تبداين تلاحظى الفرق بس استمرى طبعا لتحصلين على النتيجة كاملة


ودة لان الكريمات خالية من اى مود كيماوية ودة احلى ما فيها ودة سر نجاح منتجاتى على مر السنوات ما شاء الله

وتزيل اى اسمرار او بقع او كلف وتوحد لون الجسم ترجعك عروس مرة ثانية



الكريمات تستخدم للمنطقة الحساسة وللركب ولتحت الابط وبين الفخدين



الكريمات تجعلك تتمتعى بجسم ابيض ولونه موحد ونزيل اى سواد او اسمار او بقع او كلف



صورة الكريم

http://www11.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/150447707.jpg

سعر العلبة 150 درهم


وانا مسوية عرض اشترى علبتين ب 300 درهم تاخدين العلبة الثالثة مجانا



سعر المجموعة كاملة ثلاث علب 300 درهم فقط بدلا من 450 درهم

العرض افضل واوفر الك



باقى اراء الزبونات مع الكريم




> [04/11/2015 4:44 PM] ميرا. امارات: هلا اختى
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:45 PM] ميرا. امارات: بصراحه منتجاتج تجنن دايم أخذ منتجات من تاجرات
> 
> وبدوووون فايده اخسر فلوسي ع الفاضي
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا.امارات: أنا رسلتلك لان ارتحتلك وحسيت انك صادقه
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا. امارات:استفيدت ماشاء الله
> ...





> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: هلاا حبيبتي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: شخباارج ياقلبي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: اشكرج من كل قلبي على كريمااتج الحووه
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: الحلووه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: اعطيييج وساام بدرجه اولى على كريماتج��
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: وبالتوفييييق ياقلبي والى الاماااااام
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ������������
> 
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: تسلم ايدج الطيبه والله يباركلج في مجهودج يالغاليه
> ...


 جوالى للطلب او الاستفسار

واتس اب او اتصال 00201125859014+

اهلا وسهلا باستفسارتكم حبيباتى

والتوصيل مجانا للبيت مع المندوب لاى منطقة بالامارات ولكل الدول متوفر توصيل

تبييض الجسم والوجه بامان وجميع المنتجات طبيعية للوجه والجسم والشعر جوالى واتس اب او اتصال 00201125859014+ 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

